

Craigslist updates UI to search multiple neighborhoods at once - andymoe
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/apa/sfc?query=&bedrooms=&nh=110&nh=15&nh=18

======
andymoe
They did something genuinely useful without taking away from the minimal
experience.

